# proviron in pct



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

what do you think of proviron as part of pct i here so many pct's these days but just thought ide ask you lot about this
​


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi jjb,was thinking the same myself and found this, might help.

http://bodybuilding.com/fun/catprov.htm


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

so basicaly not such a good idea running it alone then, i know a guy who runs it with pct with good effects or good visable effects but he may be shutting him self down long term then??

good link though mate i should have thought of that site


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> so basicaly not such a good idea running it alone then, i know a guy who runs it with pct with good effects or good visable effects but he may be shutting him self down long term then??
> 
> good link though mate i should have thought of that site


Yea even after reading it im still in two minds,thats the trouble with this game, everybodys diff, and there are many variables, i might find it works just great for me and it does **** for you or viceversa.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It will not help you recover, but being a non suppressive androgen should help you feel better when you come off, that is the only real reason for adding it, and I think it is a worthwhile addition at 25-50mg per day.

You still need Tamoxifen, clomid etc, or what ever you use on top of it though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

definitely not something you would use alone as Nytol has pointed out it does not effect the HPTA negatively or positively, it can be a good addition to keep libido up and to increase sperm motility etc..etc


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ill be honest i tried his advice.... 2 times 25 tabs a day and i will intraduce clomid tamaxifan on monday its early days but i do feel great if anything my sex drive has upped better than its been through my 9 week cycle

ill try it as a low dose addition and see how i go although if stay oiff for more than 4 weeks ill drop it i think


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Well the thing is androgens effect the brain too, so by having a bit of Pro V in there, it should help you to feel better, which will lead to better training, and greater retention of gains.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not so sure about the non-supressive effects of HPTA.

No studies have been done on hypogonadal men.

I have seen studies going both ways on this topic and there is some evidence where it does have some supression effects.

So, for the man that is trying to regain his HPTA it could very well be restrictive for recovery.

I find it hard to swallow that in an androgen low environment adding in an androgen could to anything good for recovery.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I have seen studies going both ways on this topic and there is some evidence where it does have some supression effects.


The only study I saw which showed some suppression used 200mg per day.

I've seen far more evidence to show it is not suppressive.

I khow studies have not been done on hypogonadal men, but if it shows no suppression in normal men, then that is good enough for me at the moment, and I know quite a few who use it now, with no problems regarding recovery time, but it definitely seems to aid in the mental aspect when they come off.

Some of it may even be psychological.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Not so sure about the non-supressive effects of HPTA.
> 
> No studies have been done on hypogonadal men.
> 
> I find it hard to swallow that in an androgen low environment adding in an androgen could to anything good for recovery.


i can only go on my own experiances and i did recover when i used 200mg of Proviron ed when trying to get Jenny pregnant my Fsh readings went from .1 to 1.9 and my test went from 2.7 to 7.6 but it did wonders for my sperm i went from just under 10million with poor motility to over 76million with good motility


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id bet money rFSH or HMG would have popped those nuts back to life for sperm mobility faster than anything.

They do use that for fertility purposes.

I have only used 50mg at a time (proviron) and I didnt notice much of anything.

I wouldnt mind trying it again for objective purposes, but it is a bit expensive tho.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a post cut strait from the keyboard of a leading doctor that treats hypogonadal men, his name is Dr. Scally:



asih.net said:


> This is a post on placed on another thread concerning the same topic.
> 
> Dianabol (*methandione, *methandrostenolone, metandienone, and a host of other names) suppresses the HPTA. The use of dianabol in the hope that it will provide HPTA normalization is misguided. More details, later, can be provided, if requested.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

heres my pct hacks see what ya think

i had ran 500mg of hcg every 3.5 days the whole cycle i will carry this on for 1 week after too

week 1 hcg 500 shot twice start and half the week

weeks 1 to 4 50mg clomid, 50mg proviron, 20mg tamaxifan every day (mornings when awake) and 3 innour armour test 9meth tabs am and pm (basically zma and trib)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Another post by him after another question.



asih.net said:


> I was in complete agreement with your post on proviron. The studies cited demonstrate the lack of androgenic (by implication anabolic) effects of proviron. There are studies showing that proviron has some androgenic activity in doses 100 mg or greater, but these studies are very weak. Assuming one is doing a legitimate PCT proviron would not be harmful. As I stated, if it keeps stronger androgenic compounds from being taken it will help indirectly in this manner.
> 
> The larger problem, significantly larger is the PCT. I read posts on PCT and for the most part, they are all from a position of ignorance. It is frustrating and not worthwhile to comment since they appear to believe they are experts. Experts on being nonexperts. Please excuse the frustration, but I know that I am the sole physician with the most experience on HPTA normalization than anyone else in the world. I am the only author to publish treatment for HPTA normalization after AAS cessation. The bottom line, however, is that without laboratory confirmation of normal HPTA return one is playing Russian roulette with their nuts. So instead of their girlfriend or wife getting their nuts on breaking up or divorce they give them up to AAS.
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> heres my pct hacks see what ya think
> 
> i had ran 500mg of hcg every 3.5 days the whole cycle i will carry this on for 1 week after too
> 
> ...


Well, I myself like a bit more clomid in the mix.

What compounds are you using, and how much?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you mean amonuts like 50mg

and what make tabs sorry bit slow this morning?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know the make, I buy mine from Mexico, I dropped the research chem stuff due to it being way underdosed.

The Mexican stuff just about 5 days in I get tracers in my eyes @ 100mg a day, compared to very little tracers at 30 days with the research crap.

100mg should be fine, I notice some morning wood at 100mg but not at 50mg, soooooo.

What ever works I guess.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well it was as i added the trib zma and proviron ide thought id try 50 not 100mg all the way through

ill let ya know how i feel generally may even get a check up booked as i want to do a large cycle next for april show


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I definitely would of liked to have used HMG but at the time as it is now this is very hard to come by, if you can remember Scott i was pretty desperate at the point i used Proviron and to be fair it did do more than i expected in terms of my test results.

i do not think anyone should use it alone during PCT as i don't see the benefit to the HPTA but at the time my need was from a sperm count/motility point not a HPTA....it did work for me and that all i can go by...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

me personally .....

im feeling great fastest recovery to what i can see and feel ever only test prove this totally but my sex drive is up and better than before also i feel ok no lows off coming off gear

i think it works well so far


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as for recovery which is HPTA proviron will not effect this at all you feel better mainly because of the sex drive side of things which proviron is very good at raising i very much doubt that your HPTA is any better recovered although this can be proved by blood test are you getting any done??


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

not sure really i should as im due them i have had them every 2 or 3 cycles and had then 2 cycles ago where i was tottally fine

but i was planning on the west britain 2008 and this means a long cycle up to it starting soon ... well this is what i was advised ,so no matter what the tests show i have this goal planned might just wait till after aprill now

can i ask what you gained honestly aftert all is dont on your last cycle paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the last cycle was a bad one for me i stopped it a week early due to illness and family stuff i finished at 217lbs so i gained 6lbs i am still lean and vascular sitting at around 11%BF so not massively disappointed i just could not give it my all due to outside issues....

I am off now until February so i can have a good recovery and clean out...

I would not advise you to stay on until the West next year by the time your diet comes around your receptors will be saturated.....

I would stay off until you start your diet around the middle to end of January then the boost will give you some nice results whilst dieting...i have done it both ways and will never stay on for months before a run in to a show again...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for that i had already thought of breaking longer than 4 weeks might start with 2008 and go from there

as you say pationts may pay off as my body will react better


----------

